#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Естественное освобождение

## Пэма Бэнза

В издательстве "Уддияна" вышла в свет новая книга: "Естественное освобождение. Учения Падмасамбхавы о шести бардо". В этой книге содержится перевод текста Падмасамбхавы под названием “Глубокая Дхарма естественного освобождения с помощью созерцания мирных и гневных: Наставления по шести бардо, принадлежащие к стадии завершения”, а также комментарии к нему Гьятрула Ринпоче. Желающие ознакомиться c книгой поближе могут скачать главу с нашего сайта www.uddiyana.ru
Хочу еще привести небольшую историю, изложенную в этой книге:

В качестве иллюстрации можно привести историю об одном великом тибетском ламе. Его посещали разные ламы, и он их принимал. Как-то раз он спросил одного из посетивших его монахов, что ему известно о неком ламе. Монах сказал: 
— О, он делает большую работу: строит ступы, печатает книги по Дхарме и открывает монастыри и храмы.
Выслушав это, лама сказал: 
— Это хорошо, но не лучше ли практиковать истинную Дхарму.
В другой раз он спросил о другом ламе. Монах отвечал: 
— О, он творит добрые дела: он проповедует Дхарму, и у него много учеников.
Лама сказал: 
— Это очень хорошо, но как прекрасно практиковать истинную Дхарму. 
В следующий раз он спросил о третьем ламе. Монах ответил: 
— О, он живет в полном уединении и читает мантры.
Старый лама сказал:
— Это очень хорошо, но как прекрасно практиковать истинную Дхарму. 
Наконец он спросил о четвертом ламе. Монах ответил: 
— А, этот! Он сидит, накрыв голову плащом, и всё время плачет. 
И старый лама сказал: 
— О, он практикует истинную Дхарму.

----------


## Сара

интересно узнать, что стояло в тибетском тексте за словом плачет. мне кажется это ключевое слово и более тонкий аспект практики и переживания должно отражать

----------


## Сара

Книжка, конечно, шикарная. Жаль только, что переводчик и редакторы как всегда небрежны в терминологии.Как есть в анг тексте так и лепят. Как будто нет русской традиции. Для Фриды Железновой-Маликовой это уж совсем дурной тон. А буддхизм точная математика, как системный блок настроишь, так и программы будут работать.

----------


## куру хунг

> . Жаль только, что переводчик и редакторы как всегда небрежны в терминологии.Как есть в анг тексте так и лепят. Как будто нет русской традиции. Для Фриды Железновой-Маликовой это уж совсем дурной тон. А буддхизм точная математика, как системный блок настроишь, так и программы будут работать.


 Я понял так слово БУДДХИЗМ это и есть русская традиция, я что-то ничего об этом и не слыша. Вы бы уж не скромничали Сара, так и сказали бы прямо-вот де решила сама "русскую традицтию" утверждать в переводах, а то недотёпы из Уддияны достали совсем своим непрофессионализмом. Да нескромничая выложили бы сети свои переводы. Аль тоже некогда?

----------


## Сара

С "буддхизмом" все очень просто. "Буддхизм" писали буддхологи начала века. Некоторые.
Те, которые не подделывались под русское звучание, а старались не отходить от санскритского оригинала. Если вам привычнее "буддизм", то и пишите так. Кто же спорит. Тогда уж йога пишите ёга (один русский буддхолог даже называл себя ёжиком в своей статье посвященной возлюбленной даме). Ёга-дакини и т.д. или просто баба-яга, коя как вам известно? и произошла от бабы-йоги. Это можно найти даже в православных словарях.
В русской буддхологии действительно не принято "буддхизм" писать. Ну так и что? А у меня принято. Меня никогда не смущает, что  стереотипов много, равно как и желающих следовать им. Но когда названия скандх от книги к книги вушеупомянутые переводчики пишуть и пишуть как в английском накалякали, то это уж совсем нонсенс. Почитайте, господа переводчики, хотя бы Розенберга и не лепите вместо рупы и материю и тело и пр. Посмотрите, что включает в себя элемент рупы-скандхи. Конечно, Намхай Норбу говорит, что вам не обязательно знать и мадхъямику и абхидхарму, но тогда нечего на зеркало пенять, если элементарных вещей не хотите знать.Это называется безграмотность. Запишитесь в кружок по ликвидации безграмотности. Это касается не только уддияны и зогченовцев, но и зонхавинцев и прочих. То, что ясно вашим учителям, к сожалению вы не знаете, а для четкости понимания следовало бы. Потому что, к примеру, слово "привязанность" более широкое, чем "страсть" и не идентично ему. Почему это важно? Потому, сто страсть это клеша, обычно в методах привязанная к горловой чакре. Когда в тексте стоит рядом страсть, гнев и неведение, то сразу ясно, что речь идет об основных чакрах, трех телах и т.д. А когда в тексте стоит привязанность и гнев, то это букв. перевод  с англ.,  но соотнесение затруднительно с чакрами и прочим. А упомянутая дама, весьма мною любимая, тот человек, который десятилетиями имела дело с методами созерцания и могла бы адекватно передавать смысл написанного. Да и всегда в переводимых вами книгах говорится, что надо следовать смыслу, а не букве. Буквой в данном случае является анг. текст, а перевод должен быть не филологический, а буддхологический. Иначе получается, как сказал Гюнтер о переводах Грюнведеля, словесный винегрет. Филологи в уддияне может быть и хорошие, а переводчики и редакторы как-то на одно лицо похожее друг на друга. Может быть, расширить эту тусовку.
И кстати, вы поднимаете проблему действительно важную, поскольку ваше ерничание основывается на том, что вы, как американцы, думаете, что русская традиция началась с перестройки, а она уже несколько веков достаточно мучительно выкристализовывалась, а с перестройкой появились филологи-буддхисты, кои переводят с анг. учителей мало знающих английский, используя язык буддхологов, а у каждого буддхолога своя терминология. Достаточно сравнить Туччи, Ваймана,Гюнтера, Конзе и многих других. Возьмите переводы Агрима на англ язык. Хотя бы первую главу с предисловием Далай-ламы. Только зная более широкий контекст можно понять, когда за англ. словом в оригинале стоит тибетское слово праджна, а когда джнана. А это соотносится и с разными парамитами  и с разными степенями пути бодхисаттвы и с прочими структурами. Зогченовцам кажется, что им это не нужно. Это потому что Намхай Норбу не обьясняет подробно хотя бы структуру аттрибутов той же Сэндэмы. Как только он будет обьяснять подробно структуру аттрибутов, чакр и прочего, то естественно от абхидхармы будет никуда не уйти, потому что у всех буддхистов приблизительно одна абхидхарма, как основа буддхийского пути. Если только найдет учеников, которые смогут воспринять, конечно. 
А "буддхизм" к тому, что санскритские слова весьма родственны русскому и давно пора употреблять их без переводов (Со скидкой на окончания, конечно, от этого никуда не деться в русском).И таких слов много:праджна, джнана, клеша(точнее клеща), буддха, сансара, нирвана и т.д. Кстати, жедательно названия скандх как-то зазубрить что-ли, дабы не путаться и не называть тут же скандху движителей или самскара-скандху карма-скандхой, как делает один из тибетских лекторов. Кстати, это и сделал Андрей Донец в переводе Чандракирти "Введение в мадхйамику" не переводя слово клеша. Хотя и тут есть с чем поспорить, поскольку тибетцы "клеша" переводили по-разному в зависимости от того, что имелось в виду: то ли неведение, то ли остальные четыре клеши(страсть, гнев, жадность-гордость, зависть-ревность). Первую они переводили как затемнение, а вторые, как за-грязнение. За этими русскими переводами не всегда ясно просматриваются санскрито-тибетские эквиваленты, к сожалению, и, пока язык перевода не устоялся, желательно в скобках писать санскр. и тиб эквиваленты. Это усложняет текст, но облегчает понимание. Столь же много проблем  с терминами с корнем "джна". В разных контекстах тибетцы переводили их не совсем однозначно. Но это уже головная боль переводчиков и опять же желательно и познавательно давать их эквиваленты.
Я уж не говорю о тибетских словах в русском варианте. Желательно вернуться к полному их написанию. Рерих Ю. Н. писал в "Тибетском языке", что изначально произносились все буквы и надписные и приписные и т.д. Вот так желательно и давать их транслитерацию, а уж пусть последователи конкретной традиции произношения произносят их как учитель учил. Иначе невозможно догадаться , что же было в оригинале. Вот это и будет русская традиция возвращения к истокам.
А если через несколько лет ученики какого-нибудь сидорова будут произносить тибетские слова с пензенским акцентом вслед за учителем, а ученики ованесова с армянским акцентом. А диалектов в России много. Стоит ли устраивать дурдом. А такую ситуацию вполне можно спрогнозировать, уважаемый КУРУ ХУНГ или как вас там в оригинале, ГУРУ ХУМ скорее всего.

----------


## Сара

А насчет "некогда", так есть на это шутка учителей:учить вас некому, а мне некогда.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Хыхы. Крута. Всем по мордасам досталось. Щас вернется Уддияна в лице ПемыБензы и понеслась.
А ваще требую в студию переводы Сары! А то претензии неподкрепленные.

----------


## PampKin Head

Странны жалобы в стиле "нет в жизни совершенства" в нашем несовершенном мире...

----------


## Galina

Я бы тоже почитала. Была в 1997 году в Кижинге, очень славное место. Ступу построили?

----------


## Паво Дордже

> интересно узнать, что стояло в тибетском тексте за словом плачет. мне кажется это ключевое слово и более тонкий аспект практики и переживания должно отражать


Возможно, вместо "плачет" - "из его глаз текут слёзы".  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> баба-яга, коя как вам известно? и произошла от бабы-йоги. Это можно найти даже в православных словарях.


Вы бы хоть Проппа почитали, что ли... Вместо "православных словарей".

----------


## Skyku

> баба-яга, коя как вам известно? и произошла от бабы-йоги.


Моя инофрмация несколько иная. Баба Яга от Бабай Ага, есть такой злопакостный старичок в тюркской мифологии. На Украине бабаем детей до сих пор пугают - "придет ночью бабай, и ...". А в бабу он превратился по созвучию.
Откуда он у тюрков, может и правда была баба-йога, потом бабай Ага, а потом баба Яга.

----------


## Паво Дордже

"ba ba'i a ga" - это тэрма Великого Совершенства, открытое одним многообещающим тэртоном пол-часа назад.

ba - корова
ba - белый
'i - частица принадлежности, род. падежа
a - A
ga - частица, иногда переводится как "самый", "именно".

"ba ba'i a ga" (Бабай Ага) переводится как "Самое что ни на есть А Белой Коровы" - метод естественного освобождения посредством звука Му.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

"Самое что ни на есть А Белой Коровы" (Паво Дордже) - 5 баллов!  :Smilie: 

Всем любителям исторической реконструкции напоминаю о двух весьма авторитетных источниках по "бабизму-ягизму": 

В.Я. Пропп. Исторические корни волшебной сказки (в любом издании). 
Капитальная монография, классика отечественной науки. Детальный анализ мифоритуальных аспектов образа Бабы-Яги. 
http://lib.ru/CULTURE/PROPP/skazki.txt

Ю.С. Степанов. Константы: Словарь русской культуры (в любом из двух изданий). - Статья "Баба-Яга". 
Подробный анализ этимологии и происхождения концепта. 

Убедитесь, что к йоге, к монголам, тюркам и т.п. Баба-Яга таки не имеет отношения. Образ древний, языческий, дохристианский, исконный. Общеиндоевропейский (и много шире, финно-угры в том числе).

http://paganism.ru/babayaga.htm

----------


## Алибек

Вернусь к истории о плачущем ламе. В ней подразумевается, что
 спрашивающий видит суть, а отвечающий-то, что на поверхности.
Обыденный взгляд видит просто -плачущего под плащём. И другие аспекты 
  этого переживания ему недоступны. Поэтому слово плачет здесь
  совершенно уместно.  Иначе, вся история лишилась бы смысла.

----------


## Evgeny R

<интересно узнать, что стояло в тибетском тексте за словом плачет. мне кажется это ключевое слово и более тонкий аспект практики и переживания должно отражать>

Cара, я думаю, что этот лама практиковал святое сострадание. То есть он плакал над тем, как мало людей занимаются своим развитием. Они не могут освободиться от своего фундаментального невежества.

То же самое по легенде про Будду, когда он поклонялся слону, а потом горько заплакал из-за того, что в силу своего невежества этот слон до сих пор не стал бодхисаттвой.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Это мы плачем "из-за чего-то" или "над чем-то".

А лама просто плакал. Чувствовал ЭТО ВСЁ и плакал. Без всяких умственных конструкций.
Он мог бы и смеяться. Это неважно.

Имхо.

----------


## Evgeny R

Andrei Besedin, я так понимаю, что Будда тоже мог смеяться над невежеством слона!?!

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Почему бы и нет? 
Истинная природы сансары и нирваны столь же смешна, сколь и печальна.

----------


## Evgeny R

Andrei Besedin, потому-то и не появляются будды уже сколько лет!!!

----------


## Бхусуку

Сара, хм. Хороший ответ. Мне очень понравился. Но так имеет право говорить равный человек. Т.е. сам переводчик или редактор. Можно ли что-то прочитать в Вашем переводе?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Евгений, с чего вы взяли, что они не проявляются?
Будда лично для вас может проявиться даже ну не знаю, в матерящемся дворнике.
Не говоря про великих учителей современности, взять хоть Его Святейшество Далай Ламу?
Откуда вы можете утверждать, что он не Будда?

----------


## Бхусуку

вдогонку...

Безусловно переводы Уддияны в последнее время опустились. Казалось бы, что люди практикуют и у них понимание возникает, мудрость и ясность возрастает. Однако.... В "Словах моего драгоценного учителя" вдруг возникло понятие "греха", доныне отсутствуещее в буддизме. Что это? 
Или само название книги, которое должно по наставлениям Патрула Ринпоче-ныне живущего, переводиться как "Наставления Учителя-Самантабхадры". Что это?

----------


## Сергей Ломтев

Прочитал пламенную речь Сары и удивился.

Санскрит искажает Истину так же, как и любой другой язык.

Имхо  :Wink:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> вдогонку...
> 
> Безусловно переводы Уддияны в последнее время опустились. Казалось бы, что люди практикуют и у них понимание возникает, мудрость и ясность возрастает. Однако.... В "Словах моего драгоценного учителя" вдруг возникло понятие "греха", доныне отсутствуещее в буддизме. Что это? 
> Или само название книги, которое должно по наставлениям Патрула Ринпоче-ныне живущего, переводиться как "Наставления Учителя-Самантабхадры". Что это?


Приветствую, 

Бхусуку, мне как-то не досуг было Саре ответить. Сдается мне, что это одна из бывалых - из тех, что сами вряд ли на что-то способны, но деструктизму добавить всегда готовы. Любой мало-мальски уважающий себя русскоязычный буддист должен низко поклониться Фариде Маликовой - за все те замечательные переводы, которые она сделала.
Насчет Ваших претензий. Всеблагой учитель и учитель Самантабхадра - по сути одно и тоже, поскольку Самантабхадра и есть Всеблагой. Но учитель Саманатабхадра звучит, конечно, круче. Тут тебе ни хухры-мухры какие-то наставления о нёндро, а полная упадеша мэннагдэ.
Насчет греха - мы вообще-то переводим с английского, и если переводчик использует английское sin - что нам-то изгаляться. Тем более, речь идет о тибетском sdig - что может переводиться, как злодеяние, проступок, грех.
Это вариант встречается и в словаре Эрика Пэма Кунсанга. 
Воровать - это грех. Спать с чужой женой - тоже грех.  
Давайте отходить от вкусовщины типа "йеше" - "еше", а вести конструктивный диалог.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Занятно, что подобные блюстители точности из Кижинги и ее питерских предместий упорно продолжают называть Фариду Фридой (видимо предпочитают Швецию Узбекистану :Smilie: ) и для написания тибетских слов пользуются бурятским вариантом транскрипции, который значительно меньше похож на оригинал, чем даже пензенский или армянский.  :Smilie:  Кстати, Ованесов говорит без малейшего армянского акцента, в чем наверняка убедились те "блюстители традиций", которые безуспешно попытались в свое время устроить ему акцию "изъятия Дхармы". :Smilie:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

ГРЕХ, в религиозной этике моральное зло, состоящее в нарушении действием, словом или мыслью воли Бога. Понятие «греха» выделяется из более древнего и внеморального понятия «скверны» (как бы физической заразы или нечистоты, происходящей от нарушения сакральных запретов табу); теология выделяет «первородный» грех первых людей, последствия которого наследуются их потомками.


ГРЕХ, а, м.

1. У верующих: нарушение религиозных предписаний, правил. Покаяться в грехах. Отпущение грехов. Вольный, невольный г. Тяжкий, смертный г.

2. То, что лежит на совести, отягощает её как чувство вины. Г. на душе лежит. Взять г. на душу. Снять г. с души. Все мы не без греха.

3. Предосудительный поступок. Вспомнить о грехах прошлого. Грехи молодости (шутл.). Не клади плохо, не вводи вора в грех (посл.).

4. в знач. сказ., с неопр. Грешно, нехорошо (разг.). Над старостью смеяться г. Г. обижаться (нельзя, не стоит обижаться, быть недовольным).
--------------------------------
Помоему слово "грех" настолько перегружено христианскими и прочими смыслами, что стоило бы всё же использовать более нейтральное "проступок", "дурные поступки" или т.п. 
Не в упрёк. Но грех это конечно чья то переводчицкая небрежность. Возможно того переводчика с английского.

----------


## Алибек

Я знаю, от чего он плачет. От умиления. Эти просветлённые всегда
  плачут. Потому что, для них -всё откровение. И глаз у них незашоренный.
  Видит всё-как в первый раз.

----------


## Dondhup

> интересно узнать, что стояло в тибетском тексте за словом плачет. мне кажется это ключевое слово и более тонкий аспект практики и переживания должно отражать


Лучше поискать не в  тексте, а в своем сердце.

----------


## Evgeny R

Andrei Besedin, будда и катализатор моего развития - это не одно и тоже!?!

----------


## Бхусуку

> Приветствую, 
> 
> Любой мало-мальски уважающий себя русскоязычный буддист должен низко поклониться Фариде Маликовой - за все те замечательные переводы, которые она сделала.


Она зарабатывает деньги. За деньги она переводит так, как просит заказчик, т.е. Удияна. Или я что-то не понимаю? Так кому кланяться?   :Confused:  




> Насчет Ваших претензий. Всеблагой учитель и учитель Самантабхадра - по сути одно и тоже, поскольку Самантабхадра и есть Всеблагой. Но учитель Саманатабхадра звучит, конечно, круче. Тут тебе ни хухры-мухры какие-то наставления о нёндро, а полная упадеша мэннагдэ.


Патрул так и говорил, что это учение Дзогчен, а не Сутр. И  крутость тут не причём.




> Насчет греха - мы вообще-то переводим с английского, и если переводчик использует английское sin - что нам-то изгаляться. Тем более, речь идет о тибетском sdig - что может переводиться, как злодеяние, проступок, грех.
> Это вариант встречается и в словаре Эрика Пэма Кунсанга. 
> Воровать - это грех. Спать с чужой женой - тоже грех.  
> Давайте отходить от вкусовщины типа "йеше" - "еше", а вести конструктивный диалог.


Что касается греха. Я ж и говорю, уровень переводов падает. Если в английском оригинале напишут ещё какой-нибудь бред, Вы его повторите и размножите? 

А насчёт sdig pa. Есть очень известная история по поводу перевода Библии на тибетский язык. И слово "грех" ну никак не могли перевести. Ну нет даже отдалённой аналогии. Ведь "sdig pa", - это препятствие к реализации. Которое не нужно отмаливать и пр, как это делается в христианстве. С препятствиями в буддизме работают иначе. Как именно, Вы это знаете лучше меня. Итак, переводчики столкнулись с этой проблемой. И всё же оставили слово "sdig pa". Но при этом был написан комментарий (или сноска, уже не помню), как нужно трактовать этот термин, чтобы адекватно понимать Библию тибетскому читателю.
Если бы Удияна написала в сноске, что словом "грех" переводится слово "sdig pa", было бы понятно. Вы же переводите не для англоязычных читателей, верно?

Вообще, христианизация Уддияны настораживает. В последних книгах появилось слово "благодать". Алексий Второй Вас, случайно, не благославлял на переводы?

Прошу прощения за возможную резкость высказываний. Хотелось написать искренне.

А насчёт убийства или того, чтобы спать с чужой женой, - это не грехи. Это очень и очень неблагие действия из десяти неблагих деяний. Тем не менее, даже имея такие проступки, можно реализоваться. См. книги про Миларепу.

Что касается еше или йеше и вкусовщины. Мы уже, кажется, обсуждали этот вопрос. Или Вы всё же подспудно понимаете, что я всё-таки прав?

----------


## Dondhup

"Она зарабатывает деньги. За деньги она переводит так, как просит заказчик, т.е. Удияна. Или я что-то не понимаю? Так кому кланяться? "

У вас позиция, типичная для многих русских буддистов.

Я очень благодарен Фриде хотя бы за перевод "Основ буддийской тантры."

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Бхусуку, 

Фарида и есть Уддияна, как впрочем и ваш покорный слуга. Мы сами себе и заказчики, и исполнители. Так что кланяйтесь Фариде и не ошибетесь.
Самый известный английский перевод "Кунсанг ламэ шалунг" принадлежит издательству Padmakara - "Words of My Perfect Teacher". Видите они тоже обошлись без Самантабхадры. В конце концов, это прерогатива переводчика. Когда вы что-нибудь переведете - напишите, как вам нравится.
По поводу грехов и проступков - право, нет времени это обсуждать. Загляните в словарь к Эрику или Вэлби, там дается один из возможных переводов этого слова - sin. Лично я не вижу ничего греховного в употреблении слова "грех" и в буддийском контексте.
Не надо искать черную кошку там, где ее нет. Слово "благодать" столь же буддийское, сколь и христианское.
У меня признаться совсем нет времени препираться. Когда я говорю о вкусовщине, мне кажется, что временами вы пристрастны.

----------


## Galina

31 мая я получила персональное сообщение от Сары. Привожу текст дословно.

*я вам пишу, чего же боле. Желаю видеть, буду ждать*  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Не знаю как к вам обращаться. Я так понимаю ваше имя от Gala-lin или линия галы, вдохновительницы Дали
Вы лишены благой участи читать мои переводы, поскольку люди в штатском с этого форума меня заблокировали. Не привыкать. Как говаривал Волошин "... при жизни быть не книгой, но тетрадкой.." в самиздате. Успехов на бранных полях дхармы. Только институты благородных девиц не для меня. Да и мальчики с вялыми ваджрами тоже. Не могу же я в письмах отправлять вам ежедневно по страничке. Хотя это так романтично.
Вы же романтик, путешествуете по стране, ищете себя. А в себе свое лицо не увидать?

----------


## куру хунг

> 31 мая я получила персональное сообщение от Сары. Привожу текст дословно.
> 
> *я вам пишу, чего же боле. Желаю видеть, буду ждать*  
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Не знаю как к вам обращаться. Я так понимаю ваше имя от Gala-lin или линия галы, вдохновительницы Дали
> Вы лишены благой участи читать мои переводы, поскольку люди в штатском с этого форума меня заблокировали. Не привыкать. Как говаривал Волошин "... при жизни быть не книгой, но тетрадкой.." в самиздате. Успехов на бранных полях дхармы. Только институты благородных девиц не для меня. Да и мальчики с вялыми ваджрами тоже. Не могу же я в письмах отправлять вам ежедневно по страничке. Хотя это так романтично.
> Вы же романтик, путешествуете по стране, ищете себя. А в себе свое лицо не увидать?


 Я получил, точно такое послание, видать эта балаболка , решила не размениваться на мелочи, и всем своим оппонентам отправило одно и тоже послания. Мне оно показалось не очень вменяемым, тотя бы по тому что её никто не блокировал на тот момент. И отправил обратное послание с предложением сходить к психиатру, на предмет обнаружения мании величия.Сара умолкла с тех пор. Не знаю что и думать

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> ГРЕХ, в религиозной этике моральное зло, состоящее в нарушении действием, словом или мыслью воли Бога. Понятие «греха» выделяется из более древнего и внеморального понятия «скверны» (как бы физической заразы или нечистоты, происходящей от нарушения сакральных запретов табу); теология выделяет «первородный» грех первых людей, последствия которого наследуются их потомками.
> 
> 
> ГРЕХ, а, м.
> 
> 1. У верующих: нарушение религиозных предписаний, правил. Покаяться в грехах. Отпущение грехов. Вольный, невольный г. Тяжкий, смертный г.
> 
> 2. То, что лежит на совести, отягощает её как чувство вины. Г. на душе лежит. Взять г. на душу. Снять г. с души. Все мы не без греха.
> 
> ...



Приветствую, SU

Возможно и так, но вот фрагмент из книги:

Чернить бодхисаттву — больший грех,
Чем убийство всех существ трех миров.
Раскайся в грехах великих и малых!

И Padmakara и Сонам Кази использовали здесь слово sin, в отличие от других мест перевода, где они пишут misdeed (sdig pa) или non-virtue (mi dge ba).
Посему, надо будет на досуге внимательно посмотреть четвертую главу на тибетском, вполне возможно Патрул Ринпоче использует другое тибетское слово.
В целом, грех имеет в русском языке два основных значения:

1) нарушение религиозных или нравственных предписаний
2) проступок. Кстати, возможна такая цепочка грех, т.е. огрех, т.е. проступок.

Поэтому, вполне допустимо использовать этот термин и в буддийском контексте. Спать с чужой женой - это грех, а не препятствие к реализации.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Приветствую, SU
> 
> Возможно и так, но вот фрагмент из книги:


Я не призываю совсем не использовать слово "грех", в приведенном фрагменте оно вполне органично звучит, хотя имхо несёт значение именно проступка. Просто если увлечься, то пойдут конструкции типа "накопления и очищения от грехов" и т.п., что заморочит и так непростые головы многих людей. Грех в русском языке в общем случае это моральная категория, как нечто объективное, от тебя не зависящее. Как можно изменить от тебя по определению не зависящее? Нонсенс. Только разве что обращаясь к чему то внешнему - к богу за прощением или к социуму, подстраиваясь под его самсарные категории. Возникают концепции греховности как таковой, разного рода нечистоты и т.п. нагромождения в несчастные головушки, каковые вроде в буддизме никому не нужны.
С другой стороны проступок это то, что ты делаешь сам. И сам можешь не делать, если что то понял. Как бы не более чем поведение, следующее из ошибочного суждения. Всё гораздо проще и конкретнее.

Впрочем ладно, кому это нужно.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Будда лично для вас может проявиться даже ну не знаю, в матерящемся дворнике.


Андрей, разве когда говорят о приходе Будды в этот мир, не имеется в виду период, когда в мире уже нет Дхармы, и Будда поворачивает колесо учения?

То есть Будда Шакьямуни - проявляется как бы в одном качестве, а ЕСДЛ, ННР, и прочие - в несколько другом?

Хотелось бы прояснить этот вопрос.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Zodpa, всегда можно иметь в виду разные вещи.  :Smilie: 

Кроме того - поворот колеса учения - понятие очень относительное. Ведь разные школы расходятся относительно числа и сущности этих самых поворотов.
И в некотором смысле нынешние великие учителя именно поворачивают колесо учения. По крайней мере - для каждого из нас. 
Ведь пока мы не получим сущностное наставление учителя - для нас, в нашем измерении - нет Дхармы.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Есть Будды и есть Бодхисаттвы... Наше время - время Бодхисаттв...

Надо заметить, что Нагарджуна был Бодхисаттвой 2 бхуми (могу ошибаться, но где-то такое упоминалось)...

Все наши Учителя - Бодхисаттвы, для нас они не отличимы от Будд...

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> И в некотором смысле нынешние великие учителя именно поворачивают колесо учения. По крайней мере - для каждого из нас. 
> Ведь пока мы не получим сущностное наставление учителя - для нас, в нашем измерении - нет Дхармы.


В некотором смысле - да, однако в нашем мире сейчас есть Дхарма, ее изучают и проповедуют, и ее практикуют.

А Будда приходит, когда никто не знает об истинной Дхарме, никто ее не проповедует и не практикует. Так я где-то прочел.

Впрочем, сказанное вами и Pumpkin'ом - тоже понятно.

----------

